# Lighting 10 Gal



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Need to light a 10 Gal planted tank. Looking at Coralife 28W PC w/ 6700K bulb...sound like it will sustain some high light plants (i.e. Glossostigma)??


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd recommend a 36W PC from AHSupply.com. I've got their 2x13W over a 10g now, and it is a little on the low side even with their reflector...


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, I had that 36watt kit from AH supply and it worked great. You even get to enjoy it more because you have to install it yourself, which is very fun.

Make sure you do get Co2 injection with that amount of light, or you will have algae blooms.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I had similiar results as turbo when i had my 10g running. 2x13AH can grow glosso horizontally, but it's not as low as I wanted it. If you have the old fixture for the 10g, i'd highly recommend getting the 36w unit.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a 2 x 28w 6700K Hamilton unit over my 10g and it works really good but I compared the lighting intensity from it to an AHSupply 1 x 36w Bright kit with the same brand of 6700K bulbs (Coralife). To my eyes, the AHSupply kit was noticeably brighter due to it's much better reflector. This is just my two cent's worth.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I use the Ah supply in my shrimp tank without CO2. I dose some excel once in a while. I have some hair/stringy algae which my shrimps love. I only have java moss, x-mas moss, one stem rotala indica, one stem ludwigia brevipes and one stem ludwigia arcuata.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

problem with the 1x36 watt kit from AH supply is that you don't get good coverage of the tank

you put the light in the back, the front doesn't get enough light, but it in the front, the back doesn't get enough light

i guess you could solve this by moving the light's position everyday...but at least in my experience it has been a problem


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

I also found this light...any suggestions on whether or not this will work

1 x 40 watt Current USA


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

BJRuttenberg said:


> I also found this light...any suggestions on whether or not this will work
> 
> 1 x 40 watt Current USA


This is the same Satellite unit made by Current with the 50/50 SmartPaq 10000K/460 nm Actinic bulb that you were asking about in your other post. It's made for saltwater tanks and it doesn't work with freshwater planted tanks well.

Here's your other post about the same unit: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=11463

Anytime you see the words Actinic, 460 nm, blue bulb, Smartpaq they are referring to saltwater useage.

You can swap out the bulb that comes with it for Current's Dual Daylight 6700K/10000K 40w bulb.

If I were you, I'd read the info in both of your posts.


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> Make sure you do get Co2 injection with that amount of light, or you will have algae blooms.


WPG doesn't really apply to smaller tanks... I have that amount of light over my 10 gallon, no CO2 and it's doing just fine(I have a pic up somewhere on this forum you can take a look at). I can't exactly remember who told me this, but I find it works for smaller tanks. 20-40W per square foot.


----------



## Jerm (Nov 11, 2005)

hehe i was reading about this the other day from rex's site from plantedtank.net... http://www.rexgrigg.com/./mlt.htm


----------

